# Open Water Classes Feb 14th & 21st at Bay Breeze



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

We have two classes starting next weekend and the following weekend Feb. 14th and the 21st...



If you are interested give us a call and we have another class pulling together for Tuesday the 17th...



Ask about our Fall/Winter special two divers for $199...


----------

